# Trailing Spouse - Can she work in the UK?



## TalentEngineer (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a US citizen that is in the process of obtaining a Tier 2 Visa to work in the UK. Assuming all goes well, my wife will be joining me in the UK and would like to work to earn an additional income for us. 

Can someone direct me where to find out if she will be able to work while in the UK? We have been married for over 10 years and both of us currently work. This will be our first international assignment, so any insight is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes your spouse can work except as a doctor in training. However, be aware that the rules are always subject to change.

UK Border Agency | Working and conditions


----------

